# Edge Lit Middle Earth Map made with lasers!



## lasersdidit (May 1, 2018)

Please check out and comment on this recent project of mine. I made the entire thing from scratch using Acrylic, a laser cutter/engraver, some LED hardware, and some rivets. The map consist of four layers so that certain elements can appear in front of others. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 2, 2018)

Amazing work!!


----------



## lasersdidit (May 2, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Amazing work!!


thank you so much!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 3, 2018)

lasersdidit said:


> thank you so much!




Wonderful work! Wow!


CL


----------



## Sam Pat (May 21, 2018)

That is insane! Well done!


----------



## lasersdidit (Jun 4, 2018)

Sam Pat said:


> That is insane! Well done!


Thanks for the positive feedback. I've made some improvements and finally created an Etsy listing. Feel free to check it out!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/618764...=Raw&share_time=1528132074000&utm_term=so.slt


----------

